# Make-up artistry/industry magazines?



## laila83 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi guys!

I'm an aspiring make-up artist, and I was just wondering what industry magazines are out there that I can get?
I'm based in London, but would get subscriptions from overseas if neccessary.
Thanks!x


----------



## mistella (Sep 18, 2008)

Makeup Artist Magazine
On Makeup Magazine


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 21, 2008)

Ditto to Makeup Artist Magazine. It's the only one I subscribe to.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 21, 2008)

I'd never heard of On Make Up til now, thanks mistella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also subscribe to Allure magazine...it's US based, but does UK subscriptions...it doesn't have the SFX stuff that Make Up Artist has though.


----------



## aeni (Oct 7, 2008)

Fangoria, Cinefx, On, and MUAmag.


----------

